# Big pond bass write-up, critique?



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I wrote this last night after school based on my experiences with the ponds I fish. Just tell me what you think about it.


*Catching Big Pond Bass*​

Catching bass in small private ponds is easy. But, catching the biggest ones in the pond can take a while. The first part of this will be about catching them on live bait, the second part will be on catching them on artificials. Catching them on live bait is much easier and more effective, but I prefer artificial.


*Live Bait*​

The most common kind of live bait I use are live bluegills, because they are by far the most common forage fish in almost all ponds. You just catch a few in the 5-8 in. range if you want the largest fish. I prefer about 6 in. for the ponds I fish here in Ohio. I have used many less than 4 inches and have never caught even a good size bass on the small live ones. When you are using the 5 + inchers the smaller bass don't even try to eat them, at least in my experience. 

Once you have a good size bluegill put it on a small hook. I like 1/0 EWG Trokar or Gamakatsu hooks on a baitcasting setup. The small size still keeps the bluegill looking natural but hooks and holds the fish fine. Just don't use a cheap hook, especially with heavier line which will straighten it out and you will lose the fish. The bass you will catch should be over 18 inches so make sure your tackle is good. 

For line I like 14 lb. test monofilament. You could go up to 15 or 17 lb. but I just like 14 lb. 

I hardly ever use a bobber and just pitch the bluegill to good looking spots. The only time I will use a bobber is if the cover is fairly deep and I need the bluegill to stay up and out of the cover. If it tries to swim into the cover just twitch it, this is when many bass will hit it. 

Some other good types of live bait are chubs, shiners, and crayfish. When I am using chubs and shiners I normally catch mostly small bass unless I am using 8 + inchers. With crayfish I haven't caught any big fish either, but have not used them much. These types of bait are found in creeks though so bluegill are normally much easier to get.


*Artificials
*​ 
You can catch big pond bass on almost all types of lures and soft plastics. I have caught fish over 18 in. on everything from 4 in. finness worms to 8 in. swimbaits. The most consistent producers though have been jigs and swimbaits. I have also caught a few nice ones on chatterbaits and topwater, but I will only go into detail for the jig and swimbaits.

For jigs I like a Dirty jig. I use the Pitching jig, the HP Flipping jig, and the Swim jig. I use the Pitching and HP Flipping jigs for hopping or dragging along the bottom, or flipping and pitching. I use the Swim jig for swimming, obviously. The Flipping and Pitching ones I like to go around the pond and just pitch to visible cover, like docks, branches, or weedlines. I let them fall to the bottom then just hop or drag them back to shore, depending on the conditions and mood of the bass. For the swim jig I just cast it out and reel it at different speeds, anywhere from burning it to just above the bottom. I also start and stop and change speeds during the retrieve. 

For the Pitching and Flipping jig trailers I like a few different kinds. When the water is colder or they are sluggish I use a beaver type trailer, Grandebass makes a good one. When the water starts warming up I like flapping trailers, such as Netbait Paca Craws or Grandebass Megaclaws. For colors just match it to the forage (mostly bluegills) and the conditions. There are lots of articles about this. 

I only use two kinds of trailers for the Swim jigs. I like the Netbait Baby Paca Craws or chunks, then 5 in. grubs. I use the Paca craws when the water is stained to muddy and when the bass are really active. The only time I use the grubs is when the water is really clear or the fish are really skittish.

I have caught some big bass on swimbaits too. The ones I mostly use are the 6 or 7 in. hollow belly's or split belly's, which catch smaller fish but get a few big ones, and big soft body ones. I think a really effective type would be the big bluegill's, like the Jackall or Black Dog Shellcracker, but I don't have any yet. For the hollow belly's most anything will work, and for the split belly's I like Mann's hardnose, because they hold up really well. I will just use a weighted swimbait hook and change up my retrieve until I find what they want. 

For the bigger soft body's I like Huddlestons or Real Prey's. I like the Hudd's in 6 in. and the Real Prey's in 7 in, but you can change sizes depending on what size bass you are after. You will catch some small ones on these but most will be big. I mostly use a slow steady retrieve but lift and drop sometimes to. I don't have a heavy rod so I don't use swimbaits as much as I would like to, so I don't have much information about them.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Very good article, We catch them on the live setup and floating rapala popper type lures. Also had a huge one on at a public pond with a booyah pond magic buzzbait with the fluorescent orange blade.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

If it's for school then it is well written. If it's for a journal then you were real precise in mentioning baits. Maybe mention weather and seasons and spawn. You're gonna be a heck of fisherman for a long time with this passion.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, I wrote another one a while ago on just pond fishing in general which included seasons and stuff. This stuff works for me all year, but the swimbaits seem a little better in the fall.


----------

